
Two lawyers, a summer of unrest, and a Molotov cocktail - fortran77
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/article/lawyers-arrested-molotov-cocktail-nyc-protest.html
======
nickgrosvenor
Life hack: don’t throw Molotov cocktails at police cars.

~~~
fortran77
Agreed. I'm shocked at how sympathetic the New York author was to these
terrorists. And these people don't give a whit about "Black Lives Matter"
either. They were Hamas terrorist sympathizers latching on to the BLM
movement.

